# Green Eggs and Kamodo Joe



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

For you guys that make money making furniture, here's a tip. These Green Egg and Kamodo Joe grills are selling like hotcakes.










They come with their own stand, but owners want tables. I've seen them from $400 to over $2000.



















I've been making them out of pine with a danish oil combo of cherry and golden oak, then marine spar and selling them delivered for $350. It costs me under $100 for materials and it takes about a day of solid work to crank one out. 
Here's a few I've done so far.




























Good profit in these babies.

Have fun.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

That's a nice market niche, Russell. Word of mouth will do your marketing for you and lead to other projects.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know thanks Russell.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Green eggs and ham, I am, I am. That is finding a little niche and filling it. Outstanding!
My local Ace Hardware sells a table with their Green Eggs. I don't know who makes it, but they are PRICEY. The table adds about $400 to the price, give or take $100 depending on how big the table is and what it comes with. Their biggest? One with a stainless cooler in it and a cheap stainless sink with a hose drain, that goes for about $700 as an add-on to the price of the egg. They also did a retro one with reproduction Coke and Pepsi signs (which they sell in the store) that seemed to sell like hotcakes.

Thanks! This one will definitely get filed for next spring in my local area.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

Somewhat off topic but does anyone here own one? I've heard great things but damn they are expensive!


----------



## Shadowrider (Feb 2, 2015)

I own a large sized BGE. Best grill on the planet. You can grill, smoke and even bake on them. I've even cooked meat loaf and roast on it and plan on pizza if I ever remember to pick up a ceramic pizza stone. It's very easy to control temps on them from 225 to as high as you want to go with 1200 about the max. I really need to get started on my table.

Try to find an Eggfest in your area and check out the plethora of different dishes that people cook on these grills. It's mind boggling.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a Primo XL, Chargriller ? Egg, and a brink men egg, you use lump charcoal. I also use a BarBQue guru (small computer running a fan), love them! I smoke cheese, cook anything.


----------



## OneAdamTwelve (May 14, 2015)

I have a BGE XL that I love. Haven't touched the gas grill since I got this one a year ago.

I built my table out of cedar, using 2×6 for the base and fir 4×4 for the posts. Top is 1×6 cedar and 2×4 for the apron. It works great and should last a long, long time. I haven't thought about selling these, but agree it would be a great market. I can build one in a day as well. Love the idea.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Russell -

You've hit on exactly the key ingredient in any business - Think markets! Not products!

Excellent work.

Kudos!

Howard


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These are great projects. Thanks for the post.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

These are great, glad you are doing well with them.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Friend of mine has a local furniture store and he sells the Green Egg.
Has his tables custom made by someone in the area. His are made of Cypress and they sell for $500 to $700.
Probably means he pays $250 to $350 for them.

I think a person could tap into this market pretty easily as long as you make a top quality product.
My friend, for example, would not risk his reputation of selling top quality products without proof of quality.
And, folks buying one of these high end grills are not looking for cheap. They are paying for quality and expect it.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

These are great griils. You can find old 60s era Kamados on craigslist for a couple hundred dollars. I have one and built my table from 2×4s and cedar fencing. Cool market niche too.


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

What size hole does need to be


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

cebfish They vary, I've done 21" - 23" and 26 1/4.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

The question I have…who's gonna lift that thing up to carefully put it in the hole? Need an engine hoist?


----------



## jdfiremedic (May 2, 2014)

This was my first project of this size 3 or 4 years ago. I've since built & sold 5 others similar to mine. They are a fun build.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Tennessee, I make the tops removable with 4 screws. You can even take out the top 2×4 if needed. Makes it a lot easier and keeps the table from getting messed up.


----------



## Brodan (Nov 1, 2014)

Fantastic grill and a great company that stands behind their products. I've had my large for about 4 years.










Great niche market. Folks spending what these things cost probably are a great market. 
Good looking work.


----------

